# Weekly competition 2008-24



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (bigcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 D2 R' B2 U' L' U R2 B' D' B' L' U' F D F D2 L2 F2 R' U R' F2 L' D2
*2. *B U' B' L' D' F2 L' D2 R' B' U2 L' F' L' B2 L' U2 F D L2 U' L D2 B2 R2
*3. *F D2 F2 L' U2 F R F' U B2 U L B' L' F L D2 F2 L2 B' L D' F2 R2 F'
*4. *F' U2 L B L' D2 L' D' B' D' R U' B L' F' U' R2 D' B2 L U L F L B
*5. *D L D' F U2 L2 D B U' R F2 L' U' R' D2 R B L' D R2 B R2 U' F2 R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 L' D B D2 R' F' L2 F' U' L2 (21f) 
*2. *R2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 U L' B U B' R' B L R' D R' (20f) 
*3. *D2 R' D2 R' B2 L2 D2 L' B2 L' B2 U F2 D2 B' F' R F D2 L2 U (21f) 
*4. *F2 U2 F2 U' F2 D L2 F2 R2 B D U' F D' R B L' D B L' (20f) 
*5. *B2 L2 F' L2 U2 B L2 F R2 F L D B' L' R B D2 L B R F2 (21f) 

*4x4x4*
*1. *D R B Fw' R2 Fw Uw F R F' Uw L Rw2 R' Fw' Rw2 B' Fw' F' D L' Rw2 R' Uw2 U2 R' D' L2 Rw2 R D R' B Fw' F' L' Rw R' D2 Rw
*2. *F R' Uw2 Fw2 L Rw R' D2 L' Rw R2 U' Rw' R' F Rw' D B Fw' L Rw' R2 Fw L2 Rw' R B' Fw' Rw Uw2 Rw Fw' R' D' Uw' Fw' L' R B' Fw'
*3. *Rw' B R Fw R' Fw U2 L2 Rw' Uw' R2 B L Rw' R2 D2 Fw' Uw' R Uw Fw D' F R Fw U L Fw2 U L B F L Rw R2 D' L' Rw2 Fw L2
*4. *Uw L D' Uw' U R' D2 Uw2 U R' D2 Uw2 U2 B F L2 U' B2 Fw' F Uw2 B Fw2 R' Fw Rw2 U2 L' B2 Fw F2 Rw F Uw2 U2 Fw' U2 R Fw2 D2
*5. *Fw' Rw B F' D2 Fw' R' U Fw2 U Fw2 R' Fw F D2 B' U2 L2 Rw' B' Fw' F L' Rw' D U R' Fw2 D' U B R D' Uw2 U' F' R U2 Fw' F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' Lw' R B2 F' D' Dw B Uw' Fw2 L' Dw U B2 Bw' D2 Uw2 Bw Fw2 D Uw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw R2 B Fw2 F R2 B' Fw2 Uw' Lw2 Uw2 Fw D2 L' Dw2 Uw2 U2 B' U' R' B2 Dw' R Fw' Dw L' B Bw' Fw2 F2 L2 R D Dw' R' Fw' R2
*2. *B Bw' Fw2 F2 Rw' B2 Bw' F D' Rw' Bw' Rw B2 Fw D Bw2 D U2 B' Lw2 Rw2 D Rw D2 B' Bw Fw' F Lw' B Bw2 L Rw2 R2 B' L2 R Dw2 Uw' Lw Rw Dw Uw L' R' B Uw R' Uw' Fw2 D Dw' Fw2 L Lw' Rw2 Dw' R2 Bw' F
*3. *Uw B Bw' Fw' F Lw Bw2 Uw' B Bw2 D2 Dw2 Lw Fw' Rw' F' Dw2 Bw Fw2 D2 Dw Uw' U' Bw Fw' F Dw' Uw2 B2 Bw2 Fw' F2 Rw R2 Dw L Lw' Rw B Dw2 F Dw2 Lw U Bw2 Dw Rw Bw' F Lw D Dw' U2 B2 F L Dw' F Dw2 F2
*4. *Bw F' L R' D2 Dw' U' R' Uw2 Bw2 D2 U2 L' Lw Rw' R' U2 B Lw Rw Dw2 U Bw2 Uw2 R' D' Uw' R B D Dw' B F Dw F Dw2 Uw' F' R' Uw' B2 R U L2 Lw2 Rw' R' Dw Fw F' L' Dw2 Uw' Lw' D' U Fw2 U2 F' Lw'
*5. *U B D' Dw' F Dw' Bw L2 F L2 R' Fw Lw' Rw' Bw F2 R Dw2 B' Bw' Fw2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B' L' Rw B' Rw Fw' Dw2 B' Bw' Fw2 F2 L' R' F' Rw2 D2 Bw' Fw2 L' Rw Bw F L Lw Rw' R' Fw Rw D Bw Rw Bw2 Uw L2 Fw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' F' L D' B D R2 B D F' R' U' B' L U L' D R U R2 B2 L' B D B'
*2. *U2 F L U2 L F U2 B2 U' F U F2 U' L' B2 R F2 U R2 B2 D R2 F2 D F'
*3. *D' F U' F R D B U' L' U2 F2 R U R2 U' L F2 L2 U' R' B U' R' F2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D2 F2 L' R B2 L F2 R B2 U' F U' B' D U2 F2 L' B F L' (21f) 
*2. *U' F2 D B2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U F' L' F D L2 R' B' L U2 F2 U2 (21f) 
*3. *F2 U R2 D' U2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 F U B2 F2 L' D2 L2 U' B2 L' R' (21f) 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D Uw' U2 Fw Rw2 B2 L' Fw2 F D2 Uw' U2 R D' B D Rw U Fw' F2 L2 D Uw' Rw' U' L' R' B' Fw' F2 L2 Rw R F' Uw F D' B Uw2 R'
*2. *F' Rw' F L B' Fw' Uw U R' F L' Rw B' D' Uw Rw2 D' B U' L2 U' L' Fw2 Rw Uw R' B F' D2 Uw2 U2 L' R U' Fw R B2 Uw' U Rw'
*3. *F U B' D2 B' Fw D Uw' U2 F2 Rw' U' Rw D' Uw' U2 B L' D2 U2 F L D2 U F2 R' U R2 Fw' L B Uw2 L2 D2 L R' B' Fw F' R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 Rw' D Dw B2 Bw' Fw L Rw' D Dw' U Bw Uw' Lw2 R2 D2 U F' U Lw B' Bw Fw2 Rw Fw' R2 Uw F' Dw' Bw' D Uw' Rw2 Fw F' Uw2 Rw' Uw' Bw' D' L' F Uw' B L Fw2 R2 Fw F2 Uw2 L F' Dw2 B L2 Lw R Dw' R
*2. *Dw2 B Bw Fw F2 D2 Fw' Rw' R U' R2 Uw2 Lw' Bw' F Lw Rw' Bw2 Fw Uw F2 U R2 F2 D2 B Fw Rw2 U F' U2 Rw' Uw U' Lw2 R2 D Dw2 Uw' U B' Bw' Fw2 F2 D2 Uw U' Lw2 B' F D2 R B2 Lw' B Dw' Uw L2 U Fw'
*3. *D' Bw' Rw D' U2 Bw Dw B2 L2 Rw' Dw Rw' R' Uw' U' Lw Rw B Bw' Fw2 F' D Dw' R Fw' L D' Uw Fw' Uw U B Fw' Dw Uw U' Fw2 U' L2 R' Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 B2 L Rw' B2 Bw' Fw2 F2 Uw L2 B2 Bw2 D2 R D R D2 Rw2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L2 U F2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D U B' U R' D B D2 U L' B' F2 (21f) 
*2. *R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' R2 F D2 L B2 L2 D' U L F L F2 (21f) 
*3. *D2 R U2 L' F2 U2 R D2 L' R2 U2 R' B2 F' R' F D B' U L' F (21f) 
*4. *U L2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' L U2 L F' D U R' D F' L2 U2 (21f) 
*5. *R2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' R B D2 U2 L D B U F2 (18f) 
*6. *U' R2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' U F R' D L B' R B (21f) 
*7. *R2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' U' F U' F' R' U B D F U B' R' (21f) 
*8. *L' U2 R D2 L' R2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 B R F R' U R' D' B' F2 L (21f) 
*9. *B' U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 U2 B2 F U R' U' L D F R' U' F' R' (21f) 
*10. *D' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 U' F2 U' B D F2 U R' U2 B L' (21f) 
*11. *B2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U F2 D' L' U B' R B F' D' L' B (21f) 
*12. *R U2 B2 R U2 R B2 L2 B2 L2 B D' L' D2 R2 D' B D F' L2 R' (21f) 
*13. *L2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 D R2 D L2 B' D F L' B R' B' L D2 (21f) 
*14. *L U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 R F L2 D L F R D' U2 L2 U2 R (21f) 
*15. *U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 L2 D' B' U' L2 B2 U R' U2 R' F' R' (21f) 
*16. *F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' D U' R B F2 D2 F L F2 D' R' (21f) 
*17. *D2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U R2 D' B2 U F' L' D F2 D' U2 B2 L F' U2 (21f) 
*18. *B2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U F2 L' F R2 D2 R' D U B2 L2 B' L' R2 (20f) 
*19. *B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 U F2 U' F2 U2 L' B D' U2 B F2 L2 D R (21f) 
*20. *L' F2 U2 F2 D2 L R2 U2 B2 L2 B D F' U B' R U2 B2 D L' F (21f) 
*21. *B R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 D B' U' L B' D2 R D R' U F' (21f) 
*22. *B2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 R U B' L' B' F' D R F' U2 B' R' (20f) 
*23. *L2 R2 B2 U L2 U L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 F' R D' F' R2 D2 B U F (21f) 
*24. *U2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R F' L U' L2 F L' B U2 B D2 (21f) 
*25. *D' R2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' F L R U' F D2 B' D2 B2 U' (21f) 
*26. *U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 R' B2 F' D F' D' U F R2 F2 R' (21f) 
*27. *L2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 B' L' U R2 U' L2 B R' D' F' R (21f) 
*28. *B2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 R D2 L2 F D B' U R' U' F2 R' (21f) 
*29. *U2 R B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R U2 R' U2 B2 F' R U B2 L B2 F' U' L' (21f) 
*30. *L2 B2 U L2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 B2 L F U2 B2 U' R B2 R2 D L F (21f) 
*31. *L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U' L2 U R2 U' R2 F R B2 D' F2 D F L B' R' (21f) 
*32. *D2 B2 R2 F2 R D2 U2 R' D2 B2 L U2 B D' R2 U B L F' R B2 (21f) 
*33. *L' D2 L R2 U2 L F2 L' B2 R' D R F' R' U2 L' F' L2 U F2 R (21f) 
*34. *B R2 B R2 F U2 B' R2 F D2 F' L U' F' U2 B' F2 L U' L2 D2 (21f) 
*35. *D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L F2 R2 D' F U B2 D' L F2 D F2 (20f) 
*36. *R2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 D F2 D' B R U' B F R' B2 U2 F' L' R (21f) 
*37. *R U2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 U2 R U R' B' F R' B2 R' D' B2 F L2 (20f) 
*38. *L' B2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 L' U2 L2 R' B D2 F U B' D' L' R' B' R (21f) 
*39. *U2 R2 D2 L R U2 B2 L U2 F2 D' R F D B' R U F' L' B U (21f) 
*40. *L' U2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L' F2 R2 F D L F2 U R D' L' B2 D' B' U' (21f) 
*41. *U2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U' B' D R2 F U' F U2 F' L' D R (21f) 
*42. *F2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 F L U L2 F' U2 B2 F2 D' (21f) 
*43. *D2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 L' D2 U2 B2 U' B' F D L' D2 U2 F' U F2 (21f) 
*44. *R2 U' L2 U F2 U B2 U B2 U' R U F2 L U' B2 U2 B D' F' (20f) 
*45. *B2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 F2 D F' D F2 D L' B R' U R D (21f) 
*46. *R U2 L B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 F D' U' B' L R' B' U R2 F' (21f) 
*47. *L2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 U' L' B U2 F2 R D L2 B D2 B2 (21f) 
*48. *L' F2 R2 B2 D2 R B2 F2 D2 B2 F' D B D' L' U' B2 F' U2 R' B2 (21f) 
*49. *U2 F2 D2 R' B2 L2 B2 R' D2 R D2 B' L' B2 R2 F' D L2 B' U R (21f) 
*50. *U2 L2 D2 R B2 L D2 L' D2 F2 R2 D B' R U2 B2 U B R2 D2 (20f) 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' B L B2 D' F U L R' B L2 (20f) 
*2. *L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R B2 F2 U R D2 L B F R' U L U2 B (21f) 
*3. *R U2 L D2 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 R' B2 L2 D' B F2 D2 F' U F2 L' D2 (21f) 
*4. *L2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 F U2 R' B F2 D B' D B2 U' (21f) 
*5. *R B2 L F2 U2 B2 L2 R' D2 R2 U F' L D2 R B F U B' L2 R (21f) 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 L F2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 R D2 U2 R2 B R F2 D' L' B2 D' B' U' (21f) 
*2. *L2 F2 R2 D U' F2 U' B2 R2 U' L' R F L B F' L' B2 L' B' D' (21f) 
*3. *F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 F D' B2 U L R' U B' F' L' D (21f) 
*4. *L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D' B' L' D2 B D' U' F L R' U R' U' (21f) 
*5. *L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 L U2 L' B2 D2 F' R B2 F2 R2 B' U L' B (21f) 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' L U2 B' U2 F L U' L2 R2 (21f) 
*2. *D2 L U2 R F2 R F2 R' F2 R' F' U' B' L B D2 L R B' L U (21f) 
*3. *L' B2 R F2 L F2 R2 D2 R' D2 B' R B' L D F L R B2 U' L' (21f) 
*4. *F2 L2 D2 L' D2 L B2 R D2 R2 F L2 U' R' U2 B D2 R F U2 R (21f) 
*5. *D B2 D R2 D2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U' L U' F2 D F' U' B2 L' R2 D2 (21f) 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 U2 R2 U2 R D2 R U2 B2 U2 R2 F D' B L F2 D R' B' R' B2 (21f) 

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay*
*1. *D' L D' L' B R2 B L F U F2 U L' D' F' L' F2 L U B' L' F2 L2 F2 R2
*1. *L' D2 L' D2 B2 L U2 B2 F2 R D R2 F2 D R' U2 B F' U F2 (20f) 
*1. *B2 Fw' F' Uw2 U R2 B2 D' U2 Fw' F2 Rw' R B Fw D Uw2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' Fw2 R2 F' Uw U2 R' Uw U F' D' Rw R2 Fw F' L2 Rw' R' U'

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. *U2 L' D R2 U2 R U F D' B' D F D2 F2 L U F U' L D L U' R' D F'
*1. *U2 L2 R' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' D B L2 D R' B2 L2 D U (20f) 
*1. *U2 Rw' Uw U' F Rw' D' Uw' Fw' Uw Fw' D' Uw' L2 U2 B Rw' R B' R' B2 Fw2 F' Rw' D Rw' B' Fw' L2 R D B2 D' Uw2 U2 B' U' L2 Uw' U'
*1. *Lw2 D Dw L2 D2 Dw2 Uw' U2 B' U Rw' Fw2 F Dw' Lw' Rw2 R Dw' L2 D' L2 Lw2 B' Fw2 F Dw' B Dw' U' Rw2 Bw' D2 Dw2 Bw' L2 R' D2 Dw Uw2 U2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 Bw Rw F2 L' R2 D Fw2 R' B2 Bw2 Fw F' D' Bw2 L Rw R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=0 / dUdU u=4,d=-2 / ddUU u=-2,d=-2 / UdUd u=6,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=1 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=1,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=3 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=-5,d=-1 / ddUU u=0,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=-5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-4 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=2 / dUdU u=-4,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=-3 / UdUd u=-2,d=4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=5 / dUdU u=-5,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=3 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*Pyraminx*
*1. * l' r' b' u' L' B L' R L U' B' R B L R' B L' U B U B' L R' L' R 
*2. * l' b u' R' U B' U' L' R' B R U L' R' B U B R U' L' U L R' L R' 
*3. * r u' R' U R' B' L' R U L U L B L B' R' B' R' L B' R L' U B' L' 
*4. * l' r u' U' R U' L' U R B' R B L R' L B L R L' R' B U L B U 
*5. * l' b R L' B U' B' R B R' B U L B' L' U' R L' R' U R U R B' L 

*Square-1*
*1. * (0,2) (6,4) (-3,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (6,3) (-2,0) (2,0) (4,1) (6,0) (2,2) (0,3) (-1,4) (0,2) (-2,5) (3,0)
*2. * (-5,-1) (-3,6) (3,3) (3,3) (6,2) (6,0) (0,1) (0,1) (0,5) (-3,3) (4,3) (5,2) (-2,1) (4,0) (-4,5) 
*3. * (0,5) (0,-5) (3,3) (0,4) (5,0) (3,4) (0,3) (3,0) (0,5) (0,4) (0,4) (4,3) (-4,5) (6,0) (0,3) (1,0) (-1,0) (-4,1)
*4. * (4,6) (0,-4) (-3,0) (5,0) (0,1) (6,2) (-5,1) (0,2) (6,3) (0,1) (6,2) (0,4) (0,4) (6,0) (4,0) (2,0) (4,2) 
*5. * (0,5) (0,4) (6,3) (0,3) (3,0) (6,3) (6,0) (2,1) (6,0) (-2,0) (6,4) (6,4) (0,4) (0,4) (4,0) (-2,0) (0,5) (-1,0)


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## Dene (Jun 12, 2008)

3x3x3: 21.91 20.94 22.61 20.96 17.50 => 21.27
Oh dear.

3x3x3_OH: 42.53 40.44 53.47 35.63 36.55 => 39.84
Oh deary me.

3x3x3_feet: 2:02.06 2:01.02 1:49.77 1:44.73 2:10.75 => 1:57.62
Oh deary deary me.

4x4x4: 1:38.22 1:53.52 1:36.58 1:49.63 1:49.75 => 1:45.87 
Oh deary deary deary me.
First and last were double parity, middle was PLL parity, second and fourth OLL..... nice. 

5x5x5: 3:34.09 3:13.74 3:12.67 2:57.05 3:27.39 => 3:17.93
Oh deary deary deary _deary_ me.


----------



## philkt731 (Jun 12, 2008)

2: 3.95 3.75 3.69 4.58 4.45 = 4.05 great

3: 15.28 16.30 14.16 13.38 14.56 = 14.67 great

4: 58.27 P 1:13.00 OP 1:07.95 O 1:06.08 OP 1:00.70 OP = 1:04.91 stupid parities

5: 2:14.36 2:03.39 2:06.36 2:06.72 2:09.67 = 2:07.58 very nice

2BLD: 21.59 24.53 28.0 = 21.59

3BLD:

MultiBLD:

3OH: 35.89 29.75 32.98 32.14 30.47 = 31.86 hmm

3Match: 1:23.47 1:05.56 1:10.41 1:08.40 54.72 = 1:08.12 nice last solve

FMC:

234Relay: 1:28.06 good
2: 0:05
4: 1:07 P
3: 0:16

2345Relay: 3:37.66 awesome
2: 0:04
5: 2:11
4: 1:10 O
3: 0:12

Mega: 4:52.92 4:27.44 4:25.73 3:57.66 4:23.05 = 4:25.41 haha i need to learn this before MN


----------



## niKo (Jun 12, 2008)

*3x3x3*: 18.13, 19.72, 23.56, 19.53, 23.66 == *20.94*
Inserted an F2L pair wrong in the 23.56, and screwed up cross in 23.66.

Not a bad average though. 18.13 saved me.
-niKo


----------



## Pedro (Jun 13, 2008)

*2x2x2* = 7.44
7.84+, 6.93, (5.32), (8.91+), 7.55
Yeah, 2 penalties doesn't really help ¬¬

*3x3x3* = 15.51
15.09+, 15.97, (13.82), 15.47, (DNF)
¬¬

*3x3x3 multi bld* = 2/6 (0 points)
Bleh...my worst attempt recently...don't really know what went wrong
execution was like under 7:30

*4x4x4 bld*
DNF (10:17), 10:18 
Another DNF...and a successful one  Video -> http://youtube.com/watch?v=FXGVoQWYc-M

*Pyraminx* = 11.19
12.11, (15.28), 11.11, 10.35, (7.98)
no warm up...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 13, 2008)

2x2x2:
5: 00:07.40 x 
4: 00:11.56 x 
3: 00:05.09 x 
2: 00:09.53 x 
1: 00:10.45 x 
avg.= 9.13
well that kind of sucked

3x3x3:
5: 00:19.51 x 
4: 00:25.71 x 
3: 00:25.17 x 
2: 00:26.78 x 
1: 00:28.50 x 
avg.= 25.89
That was a very good last solve! just go to get better look ahead. and the 10 sec LL kills me, gotta learn OLL


----------



## MasakitChan (Jun 13, 2008)

3x3x3: 21.75 25.28 24.19 20.27 26.55 ==> 23.61

The last solve kind of sucked.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 13, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
4x4x4_bld: 6:31.43
5x5x5_bld: 15:48.31, 12:54.06, 17:50.26
comment: I need to work on my consistency. The second solve was not lucky, but it was just super easy to memorize for me for some reason. Rafal, I still think you're more consistently fast than I am, but I'm working on it.

rest to come soon.

Chris


----------



## KConny (Jun 13, 2008)

5/7 38:54 
I missed a flipped edge on one of the cubes and actually forgot how to permute the last two corners on the last cube.
I'll get it right on comp.


----------



## tsaoenator (Jun 13, 2008)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 13.47, 11.75, (15.09), 12.47, (11.36) = 12.56
3x3x3 BLD: 1:42.70, DNF, 1:41.55 = 1:41.55
4x4x4: 58.66, 58.48 OP, (1:08.52 O), 1:04.83 O, (52.39) = 1:00.66


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 13, 2008)

5x5x5: (1:48.86), 1:52.93, (2:11.92), 2:00.30, 1:49.88 = 1:54.37 avg ---- DAMNIT...... i absolutely lost it in the middle there.... *sigh*

Multi BLD: 1/6.............................................. um............ um.........................um................. just.... wow.... um.... yeah.....

BLD 3x3: 1:31.34, DNF, DNF. ........... I HATE M2...............


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 13, 2008)

Derrick, don't worry, you almost did as well as me


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 13, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Derrick, don't worry, you almost did as well as me



 there is always next week *sigh*


----------



## FredM (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey, I'm new here. My name is Frédéric Meinnel. I registered for the FMC, but I like the forum very much, so I may come more often. Do I post my solution online ? Or just my result so people can keep on working their solution ?

I'll write it in white, erase it if I mustn't show it.

It's 34 moves HTM.

2x2x3 Block : R'FD'(F'D'F'D'FDFDFD')R'L2F'U'LU
First Two layers : xz RUR'F2L'U'LURL'UR'U'LU
LL Skip
Beetween brackets, is an insertions. If you don't do it, you'll end up with trois edges wrong in the last layer. I solve it here to avoid unnecessary moves.


If anyone can find a shorter way to solve these three edges, tell me, because 10 moves for insertion is a lot.

PS : Arnaud, do you remember me ? We met at Nantes, in France. I was the guy that made the 30 moves HTM for Fewest moves, and we talked a lot about insertions. (By the way can you give me again your freaky algs with halfs turns that can be used in any way, still working ? I can't find it anymore for some reason....)


EDIT : 

2x2x2 : 7.18 ; 6.56 ; (6.25) ; (7.71) ; 7.66. => *7.13*
3x3x3 : (18.91) ; 21.76 ; (22.67) ; 20.28 ; 20.61. => *20.88*
4x4x4 : (1:42.21)OP ; (1:27.31) ; 1:37.65 O ; 1:39.63 OP ; 1:37.36 O. => *1:38.21*
3x3x3-OH : (38.11) ; 33.06 ; 35.68 ; (24.80) ; 34.75. => *34.50*

Revenge and One-Hand are ok , but Rubik's Cube and Pocket are just awful, my times are increasing and there is nothing I can do about it....
24.80 was unlucky but nice LL


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 13, 2008)

Wuqiong Fan 
4x4

1.	3:32.84 
2. 2:36.31 PLL parity
3. 2:20.59 
4. 2:19.17 PLL parity
5. 2:50.47 PLL parity and skip

2:35.79

2pb singles! very good for me!

The last solve started very nicely, but I messed up at the end of edge pairing. First solve, I wasn't focused.
First average in a long time and pb average!


----------



## Faz (Jun 14, 2008)

*3x3x3 speed*

Average 3 of 5: 19.73

Times:

(26.53)
21.23
19.92
(17.64)
18.05

I did not cheat, why would i?


----------



## joey (Jun 14, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> I did not cheat, why would i?


For the same reason you did before.


----------



## Jacco (Jun 14, 2008)

*2x2*: 9.03, 8.94, (7.15),(10.65), 8.66 = *8.88*
Bad
*3x3*: 23.31, 20.06, 22.36, (25.91), (19.83) = *21.91*
Quite good, no warm up.
*3x3 OH*: 46.61, 45.94, (49.19), 46.28, (43.38) = *46.28*
Also quite good.
*4x4*: 1:28.22, 1:33.81, (1:28.09), 1:31.43 (O), (1:46.41 (P)) = *1:31.15*
Good! On the last solves I made too many mistakes though.

*Master Magic*: 3.72, 4.66, (6.22), 3.68, (3.52) = *4.02*
Haven't practised in weeks, 3.52 is a PR =).
*Magic*: 1.47, (1.56), 1.53, (1.40), 1.41 = *1.47*
Bad, my magic is weird, perhaps I made some mistakes while restringing it.


*Fewest Moves*
Solution: U' B U2 R' D R' B x2 B u' B U B' u B2 U' B R B' R' B L U' L' B' U2 B F U' F' L F' L' F2 R' F' U' F U R U' F' U *(42)*

Cross: U' B U2 R' D R' B
x2
F2L 1: B u' B U B' u
F2L 2: B2 U' B R B' R' B
F2L 3: L U' L' B' U2 B
F2L 4: F U' F' L F' L' F2
OLL: R' F' U' F U R U' F'
PLL: U

First try at this, I have no experience with Fewest Moves whatsoever, I just used regular fridrich with some different ways of inserting pairs. PLL skip.


----------



## Faz (Jun 14, 2008)

joey said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > I did not cheat, why would i?
> ...




Joey, i deleted all my times and records, i started afresh.

Without cheating!


----------



## Henrik (Jun 15, 2008)

MultiBLD: 2/2 in 7:07.75 min
I started a bad memo on the first cube and almost forgot some things.

I don't really have time for any thing else this week because of exams.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 15, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 12.22, 12.13, 6.08, 11.09, 18.72 = *11.81*
*3x3x3:* 34.30, 36.97, 32.75, 30.97, 25.31 = *32.67*
Comment: Sometimes I still get bad times like this. Nice I got that last one to save it from total disaster.
*4x4x4:* 1:51.32 (O), 2:01.67 (OP), 1:59.47 (P), 1:56.02 (O), 2:03.64 (O) = *1:59.05*
*5x5x5:* 3:02.26, 3:02.09, 2:41.36, 3:11.14, 3:02.15 = *3:02.17*
Comment: The three times that count sure were consistent.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 54.13, 1:06.30, DNF = *54.13*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (3:04.19, 2 CO off), DNF (2:49.63, 4EP off), DNF (2:50.00, 3 CP off) = *DNF*
Comment: Horrifying! My next solve after these three was a 2:21.27 (just something to put here to make me feel better). I can’t do 3x3x3 BLD worth anything this week!
*4x4x4 BLD:* 12:42.42 (6:40), 10:49.15 (4:57), 9:30.14 (5:03) = *9:30.14*
Comment: On the other hand, big cubes BLD were GREAT this week!  My accuracy on 4x4x4 BLD for the past few weeks has been well over 70%, which is better than my typical accuracy on 3x3x3 BLD has been during that time. I guess that probably means I should probably be trying to go faster on 4x4x4 BLD than I’m doing.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 22:07.51 (11:29), 21:53.30 (12:32), 21:59.14 (10:55) = *21:53.30*
Comment: Wow – all 6 big cubes BLD were successful this week! And the 3 5x5x5’s were all within a minute of my personal best. A nice consolation for my terrible 3x3x3 BLD and multiBLD performance this week.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *6/10 = 2 points, 1:26:49.15* (52:15)
Comment: Horrible – 3x3x3 BLD was just bad for me this week all around. Second cube I missed an L setup move and was off by 3 edges and 3 corners after an L. Third cube was off by 2 edges misoriented; I memorized the wrong sticker. Sixth cube was off by 2 CP and 2 EP – I had mismemorized the cube with edge parity, but no matching corner parity. I tried fixing it by adding a missing edge, but the problem was the corners, not the edges, so my guess didn’t pay off. Tenth cube was off by 4 CO – the hexadecimal on the CO was 5304, but I memorized A304 instead – a common mistake for me. Three of the four errors were mismemorizations. I will certainly not try 10 cubes at the US Open – it’s bad luck for me. Maybe 11, but definitely not 10. 
*3x3x3 OH:* 48.34, 43.81, 46.25, 1:03.53, 44.94 = *46.51*
Comment: Second good week in a row for me for this – my new PB for an average of 5. Strange – I did these right after my awful 3x3x3 2H solves above; how could I do so bad on that and so good on this?
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:15.15, 2:26.31, 3:13.68, 2:11.78, 3:00.69 = *2:34.05*
Comment: Messed up an OLL on the first one; otherwise it would have been sub-1:30! Messed up a PLL on the third one. If I could avoid the mistakes, I could be getting much better times.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:50.36, 3:08.11, 2:51.09, 1:36.71, 2:00.59 = *2:34.01*
Comment: The fourth one just seemed to fall together – all the pairs were almost magically lined up in pairs for me. Clearly I’m really bad at this – I’m not improving much.
*2-4 Relay:* *2:33.58* (P)
*2-5 Relay:* *6:04.61* (OP)
Comment: My wife is leaving for China this week, so no time to do these BLD. I may not do them BLD for a while now, since I’d rather work on some more ambitious projects instead. (Mike Hughey is crazy enough to try ...) 
*Magic:* 2.96, 2.43, 2.27, 3.84, 3.15 = *2.85*
Comment: I probably do 50 solves warmup each week for this, but I never get any better.
*Master Magic:* 4.15, 5.18, 4.13, 4.53, 4.15 = *4.28*
Comment: On the other hand, for Master Magic I keep getting better without doing more than the 5 solves per week for this competition. I don’t know why.
*Clock:* Still don’t have one.
*MegaMinx:* 3:26.66, 3:15.08, 2:54.83, 3:05.63, 3:25.28 = *3:15.33*
*Pyraminx:* 28.40, 34.03, 21.71, 21.61, 26.36 = *25.49*
*Square-1:* 1:58.44 (P), 1:37.50 (P), 1:00.52, 1:39.65 (P), 1:37.63 (P) = *1:38.26*
Comment: Not bad considering all those parities.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *43 moves*
R2 U’ F L’ D’ R’ U D’ F’ D’ L2 F2 L F R F’ L’ F R’ D’ F D F’ L’ F2 D F D’ F’ D2 R’ D’ R F’ R’ D’ R D R’ D’ R D F
2x2x2: R2 U’ F L’ D’ R’ U
2x2x3: D’ F’ D’ L2 F’ . L’
3x cross: L D’ F D F’ L’ F2
F2L: D F D’ F’ D2 R’ D’ R
OLL: F’ R’ D’ R D R’ D’ R D F
Insert at .: F’ L F R F’ L’ F R’
L’ L cancel after 2x2x3; F’ F’ at . become F2.
Horrible. I thought I had gotten better at fewest moves, but instead it looks like I just got lucky for a few weeks.


----------



## joey (Jun 15, 2008)

Mike: Next week (if you have enough cubes), I'm telling you to try 11! Might aswell!


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey Mike, congrats on your big cube performance this week (6 successes, and fast times)! Good luck with multi next week, I also think you should try 11, and just see what happens.

Mike, you're consistently in the low 20's for 5x5x5 BLD now, and seems you're right at or below 10 minutes for 4x4 every time, that's awesome!

Also as to your statement that you should speed up for 4x4x4 BLD I think you should be careful about that.

With a 70% accuracy rate you have a 1 - (1 - 0.7)^2 = 91% chance to get a solve successfully in competition given 2 attempts in a round. I wouldn't throw away such good odds lightly. Having said that, if you get your first solve successfully, then go break neck fast on the second and see what happens! :-D Also, personally I think sub-10 4x4 is like sub-25 5x5, so yeah I would say that comparatively you're stronger on 5x5x5 than 4x4x4. Try going really fast after your first successful solve next week and see what you get, I think you'll be surprised at the time you get. You may DNF the first couple times going faster, but your brain gets used to it. After a short time that speed starts to become your "normal" speed, and no longer your "going fast" speed.

Congrats again Mike!
Chris


----------



## rafal (Jun 15, 2008)

*5x5x5 BLD*: DNF 13:35 DNF = 13:35

Not good. 

Chris, you were faster this time  It is true that I am consistent at this, but I think I would prefer to have your accuracy. I'm usually off by 2 centers or something of that sort... (first solve was 13:42 off by 2 centers).

*MultiBLD*: 10/11 in 52:44

You guys are encouraging Mike to try 11 cubes, so I thought I would also go for 11. I was solving as slowly as possible, but I mixed up the letters on one cube and I must have made a mistake trying to fix it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2008)

joey said:


> Mike: Next week (if you have enough cubes), I'm telling you to try 11! Might aswell!


Thanks, Joey! My wife gave me 3 more cubes for Father's Day today, so I'm set! So I guess I'll do it, especially since Chris also said I should.



cmhardw said:


> Hey Mike, congrats on your big cube performance this week (6 successes, and fast times)! Good luck with multi next week, I also think you should try 11, and just see what happens.
> 
> Mike, you're consistently in the low 20's for 5x5x5 BLD now, and seems you're right at or below 10 minutes for 4x4 every time, that's awesome!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for all the encouragement, Chris! And also, thanks for all the advice. I agree about what you're saying with regard to accuracy. I'm VERY happy with my recent accuracy, and I'm not sure how easily I can bring myself to try going faster. I realize after Chattahoochee that just like you, I really HATE getting a DNF for an event, so I want to do like you do and go for a 90% chance if I can. I like your suggestion of trying to go really fast after I know I have a success, so I'll try it. Actually, I think I was already sort of doing this the past two weeks once I got a successful solve, which is how I got the sub-10s. But I still think I'm being a bit too cautious. In memorization, I double check way too much. And in execution, I have to REALLY push myself to not have pauses; usually I still have quite a few rather significant pauses between letter pairs. So I think there's still quite a bit of room for improvement, if I can get past that.

Oh, and Chris, amazing 5x5x5 BLD times! You remind me I still have a long way to go.

Rafal, you're just awesome! 10/11 in less than 53 minutes is mind-boggling. Just like Tim.


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thanks, Joey! My wife gave me 3 more cubes for Father's Day today, so I'm set!


But... you're not her father? She might aswell buy me 3 more!



Mike Hughey said:


> So I guess I'll do it, especially since Chris also said I should.


Wow, I feel downgraded


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 16, 2008)

Wuqiong Fan 
4x4 speed

1. 3:32.84 
2. 2:36.31 PLL parity
3. 2:20.59 
4. 2:19.17 PLL parity
5. 2:50.47 PLL parity and skip

2:35.79
PB average and PB singles of 2:20, then 2:19.

2x2 BLD
Using old Pochmann
1:22.57 (memo in 25s) Used 4x4, too lazy to go get my 2x2
1:08.53 (memo in 20s) used 2x2.
1:17.87 (memo in 27s) used 2x2.

AVERAGE=1:16.32
Memo was pretty fast. I need to work on execution. J is like 3 seconds and Y is like 5 seconds.
Edit: J1 average of 12--3.21
J2 average of 12--3.17
Y average of 12--4.09

For 2x2BLD, do you count best or average?
Re-attempted the first scramble. Got 0:56.37. I should have used the 2x2 cube to begin with.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2008)

joey said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Joey! My wife gave me 3 more cubes for Father's Day today, so I'm set!
> ...



It's now become traditional in the U.S. to celebrate father's day for all fathers, not just your own father, so wives sometimes give gifts to husbands, etc.

And don't feel downgraded - I was just commenting about the quantity of comments, not the quality. 



fanwuq said:


> For 2x2BLD, do you count best or average?


Best.


----------



## Dene (Jun 16, 2008)

Finished for the week. Death come upon me now! Damn procrastination.


----------



## Jude (Jun 16, 2008)

*Chukk*

*2x2x2:* 8.59, 12.77, (15.39), 9.43, (7.39) = *10.26*
*3x3x3:* (29.72), (24.47), 29.56, 26.16, 26.93 = *27.55*
*4x4x4:* 2:37.03 (O), (2:46.03 (O)), 2:37.55 (OP), (2:22.17 (P)), 2:25.22 = *2:33.67*
*2x2x2-4x4x4:* *3:20.22*
*3x3x3 OH:* (1:23.14), 1:12.81, 1:17.61, (1:01.02), 1:05.47 = *1:11.96*

All pretty much my average average. Nothing especially good or bad... Boring


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 17, 2008)

*Rubik's Cube Fan*

*3x3:* 29.09, 30.26, 27.32, 30.45, 25.05 = *28.89*
Comment: This was an okay average


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 17, 2008)

*2x2x2*: = 9.19 9.28 6.16 8.72 8.30 = *8.74
3x3x3*: = 23.52 21.77 27.44 22.50 21.69 = *22.60*
*4x4x4*: = 1:48.43 (P) 1:48.52 (OP) 1:41.43 (OP) 1:32.34 (O) 1:47.34 (P) = *1:45.73*
*5x5x5*: = 2:49.05 2:46.58 2:41.63 2:34.96 2:47.02 = *2:45.08*
*2x2x2_bf*: = DNF 59.55 DNF = *59.55*
*3x3x3_bf*: = DNF 6:39.68 4:03.31 = *4:03.31*
*3x3x3_oh*: = 44.43 50.84 55.13 43.56 54.65 = *49.97*
*3x3x3_match*: = 2:44.40 1:51.46 1:25.44 3:45.61 1:22.50 = *2:00:43*
*3x3x3_fmc*: = *U R U' B2 U R D' R U' B' R L' D2 L R' B' D B U' B' U R' B' L' B2 L2 U L' D' F' L B'* = *32*
Using the inverse scramble: B2 R B R D' F2 L' B' D F' R2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2
(Do pre-move D' to see what's going on after the triple X-Cross)
2x2x2: B L' F D
2x2x3: L U' L2 B2 L
Triple X-Cross: B R U' B U
F2L (leaving a very bad last layer AGAIN): B' D
OLL (xx): D2 . U R' D R' U' B2 U R' U' D
Undo Premove: D'
Insert edge-3-cycle at .: B R L' D2 L R' B
Total solution for the inverse scramble: B L' F D L U' L2 B2 L B R U' B U B' D' B R L' D2 L R' B U R' D R' U' B2 U R' U'
*234-Relay*: *1:54.63*
*2345-Relay*: *4:45.05*
*Magic*: = 1.75 2.63 3.16 2.68 2.59 = *2.63
Master Magic*: = 4.59 5.25 4.50 4.34 5.47 = *4.78*
*Clock*: = 18.93 20.00 18.80 22.81 21.91 = *20.28*
*MegaMinx*: = 3:54.96 3:21.71 3:18.44 3:33.43 3:51.19 = *3:35.44*
*PyraMinx*: = 14.93 30.34 15.71 22.33 17.13 = *18.39*
*Square-1*: = 1:17.72 (P) 1:02.11 1:00.97 1:04.09 1:00.08 = *1:02.39*

Some good and bad results. A lot of my puzzles need to be replaced, especially my 5x5x5 where I spent about 30 seconds each solve putting popping/popped pieces back into the puzzle.

And to Frédéric Meinnel:
Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your nice solve this week. It proves that you don't need a PLL skip to get great results! I have looked for logical insertions to your solve and there is one obvious one if you switch the order that you perform the L2 and R' that are now directly after your insertion. There may be even better ones, but none that I would have found without using computerhelp. The 3 edges just didn't move much relative to eachother. I have included the algorithms you asked for. The basic idea came from Guus, but I have added some. The basic idea for these algs is that they are edge-3-cycles in 8 moves that give LOTS of possibilities for cancellations. I have grouped the algs so they make more sense. All groups of 3 are the same alg, only shifted 1 move from the beginning to the end (ABCx becomes BCxA and CxAB). All groups of 2 algs have the same beginning but you can vary the quarter-turn. In conclusion: You can start on 3 different faces and end on 4 different faces. If that won't give you a nice cancellation that's REALLY unlucky (happened to me this week). Finally, don't forget that you can inverse/mirror these algorithms to fit your needs.

U2 B2 D2 L' D2 B2 U2 R' (8f*)
B2 D2 L' D2 B2 U2 R' U2 (8f*)
D2 L' D2 B2 U2 R' U2 B2 (8f*)

U2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 F2 L' (8f*)
B2 D2 R' B2 U2 F2 L' U2 (8f*)
D2 R' B2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 (8f*)

D2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 D2 R' (8f*)
D2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 B2 L' (8f*)


D2 B2 U2 R B2 D2 F2 L (8f*)
B2 U2 R B2 D2 F2 L D2 (8f*)
U2 R B2 D2 F2 L D2 B2 (8f*)

D2 B2 U2 L U2 B2 D2 R (8f*)
B2 U2 L U2 B2 D2 R D2 (8f*)
U2 L U2 B2 D2 R D2 B2 (8f*)

U2 B2 D2 R F2 D2 B2 L (8f*)
U2 B2 D2 L D2 B2 U2 R (8f*)


----------



## icke (Jun 18, 2008)

2x2: 25,07 24,21 11,21 13,11 12,60 ==> 16,64
3x3: 29,87 35,58 30,28 26,76 28,79 ==> 29,65
4x4: 2:48,18 3:26,78 2:05,47 2:46,26 2:05,05 ==> 2:28,35
the first two solves at 2x2 were algos that i didnt know.
3x3 the worst avg in the last half year
4x4 the second one went so fast and then again i messed up the parity fix the avg could be 10 sek lower so well maybe next time


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Some good and bad results. A lot of my puzzles need to be replaced, especially my 5x5x5 where I spent about 30 seconds each solve putting popping/popped pieces back into the puzzle.



So, that means you're really getting pretty good at 5x5x5 now, right? If you get a 2:45 average while spending 30 seconds fixing pops, that means on a perfect cube you'd do 2:15? Pretty good!


----------



## mrCage (Jun 18, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> *2x2x2*: = 9.19 9.28 6.16 8.72 8.30 = *8.74*
> *3x3x3*: = 23.52 21.77 27.44 22.50 21.69 = *22.60*
> *4x4x4*: = 1:48.43 (P) 1:48.52 (OP) 1:41.43 (OP) 1:32.34 (O) 1:47.34 (P) = *1:45.73*
> *5x5x5*: = 2:49.05 2:46.58 2:41.63 2:34.96 2:47.02 = *2:45.08*
> ...


 
Hi, 

may i add that i have also used that particular 3-cycle multiple time for insertion. I am actually struck by how often cancellation is NOT possible byt those particular algos. Many of them use same first or last layer(s) so maybe it's not too surprising?

An insertion success (wrt cancellation) is more likely when you can use a commutator ABA'B' where B is an inner layer - ie only works for edges not corners ;-)

I will look more into this particular solution when im home - now im at work!!

- Per

PS! Yes im not "fmc-dead"  The new fully automated fmc-challenge site is now completely working and fully functional. A proper annoucement of this will appear in separate post of course.


----------



## mrCage (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Frédéric 

I found this slight improvement:

R' F D' R'. L2 F' U' L U F L F' D2 B' L' B L F B' L F' L' B L 

Now insert R' B R F B' D' B' D F' B at the dot.

This makes R' F D' R2 B R F B' D' B' D F' B L2 F' U' L U F L F' D2 B' L' B L F B' L F' L' B L(33 htm). I'm busy with EC in soccer right now ;-)

Best wishes!

Per


----------

